# Connected or not?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Was reading an article about aging and the future and read the following:

"The future of the way people 50 and older live and learn will be increasingly more connected and networked."

With that, do you try to stay up with technology or do you think you are or will be become a dinosaur as to keeping up with the latest...........?

Me, I think I became a "dinosaur" long ago.....


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Me too if the kids dont bring it and set it up I'm out of the loop.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Kinda depends on what it is. Some stuff, I don't want to waste time on, like most of the current entertainment. Other stuff, maybe.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I agree with Bellyman. I don't feel the "need" to keep up with the younger crowd, yet I've taught some of my friends a few things on their electronics. Just whatever floats my boat.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll decide case by case.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Another dinosaur here. We have satellite TV and internet only because hubby insists, I'd do without if it were up to me. To this day I refuse to have a cell phone and to be honest I don't get the fascination people seem to have with them.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Teej said:


> Another dinosaur here. We have satellite TV and internet only because hubby insists, I'd do without if it were up to me. To this day I refuse to have a cell phone and to be honest I don't get the fascination people seem to have with them.


I've never had and never will have satellite/cable tv. The idea of paying to be advertised to seems kinda stupid. Back when USPS actually delivered to mailbox at end of my driveway Netfflix made sense. When they put my box down by hiway, it doesnt. And no I cant stream, my only internet is cellular hotspot and metered, video uses huge amount data and simply isnt economical without unlimited fast broadband connection.

Internet on other hand can be like having your own in home public library. I dont get the popularity of the social media thing, but then a hermit wouldnt.... And ability to strip out most of advertising is great. I would have lot less interest in internet if I couldnt do that. The more advertising involved in any activity, the less interest I have in it.

Landline got upto $30 per month for basic service and dialup became uselessly slow way to connect to internet with price of it going up as fewer and fewer people use it. I got cell flip phone for $10 a month. Havent even used phone for last six month, but suppose I need to keep phone service for occasional use to call a buisiness, and for emergencies.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes even my Dad who just celebrated his 88th birthday is still at home, and watches Cable TV and has WiFi and uses a laptop to look up different things. So, Yes he IS connected and loves it. I have another older lady friend that is 86 years old, and is getting a new Laptop and is connected via WiFi through her cable companies internet service, and loves to be still connected and also is on FB. Love it.,


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

It's amusing to read through a thread like this, especially those who despise being connected... and yet are posting on an internet chat forum. Priceless!! LOL!!

"I'm a vegan, pass the steak and eggs!" LOL!!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes that is hilarious for sure. Despise it but yet can't give up posting on a worldwide board, ya gotta love it.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm connected to a point.....

Firstly, I totally agree HermitJohn about TV. I'll be damned if I am going to pay the cable/satellite companies big bucks to have noxious idiotic ads piped into my house.

There is no cell service where I live so I don't partake in the cell phone craze thing.

I am however very fortunate in that I have high speed cable internet. It is amazing that I have it where I live. Long story short, Adelphia Communications was run by a family in a nearby town back when they were in existence. They wanted their neighbors to be able to have their serivces so they ran lines to very remote areas. This cost them a ton of money without any ability of repayment of the investment. The line I am on is 8 miles and there are only 17 paying customers.

So I have available to me up to 200mbs internet service. I had the 10mbs line but recently upgraded to 50mbs. I have a Roku unit for TV and watch tons of TV without ads. Netflix, Hulu commercial free, and CBS All Access commercial free. Those 3 cost me about $30 per month.

And regular internet - my PC and iPad are my window to the world. We can't travel so I do a lot of what I call arm chair travelling. Plus participating in a couple forums like this all helps pass the time while I am stuck in this chair. I DO NOT partake in any of the silly social media stuff.

So yes, I am connected, and happy for it.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I am a dinosaur. My students at school know more than I do. My grandkids help me when I can't figure something out. Ihave cable tv but am planning on getting a Roku. I am on Facebook but I don't except every friend request. I don't want everyone to know my business and some people post more than I want to know about them.

I also have a flip phone. At school and in the teache's lounge during lunch everyone is glued to their phones. I have like I am glued to my iPad when I get home. LOL I gotta go mow. Bye


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Bellyman said:


> It's amusing to read through a thread like this, especially those who despise being connected... and yet are posting on an internet chat forum. Priceless!! LOL!!
> 
> "I'm a vegan, pass the steak and eggs!" LOL!!


Not so hilarious, since we're spending the money on it I'm going to use it. If I didn't have internet service I wouldn't miss it, I'd grab a book or do a puzzle or something to pass the time instead. I visit 2 forums, do e-mail, and play a few games on the computer and that's about it. It's not that I despise being connected I just don't think it's worth the money it costs. There's been more than one argument in this house about it. One of those opposites attract type deals, I'm the penny pincher and hubby is the spender. Sometimes he gets his way and sometimes I get my way.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't like technology sneaking up on me. I have an iPhone, cable/internet, iPad, laptop, desktop, gps and I love them all! I do facebook, twitter, and snapchat, although I prefer facebook. I prefer text and messenger to phone calls with everyone except my daughter.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Like my Gadgets. We no longer have satellite T.V. but I do have Cell Phone and Booster at the House, run Internet Service off our Phone, plus I have a IPad.

We were with out Electric for years, got Electric . The first things we got was a Phone and Computer.

big rockpile


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I have cable TV (mostly for winter), high speed internet and a flip phone. That's as connected as I have to be since I've retired. I could do with TV if I couldn't afford it and have for several years in the past. I keep up with kids, grandkids, rest of family, friends etc. via internet since we are so spread apart and love FB for that ability.


----------

